# Summer Bronycon 2012



## GatodeCafe (May 30, 2012)

http://www.bronycon.org/

June 30th and July 1st @ Meadowlands expo center in Syracuse, NJ. Prereg is $65 for both days.

Anybody else going?


----------



## Aldino (May 30, 2012)

Bronycon? Why? Why now of all times?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 31, 2012)

I want to go so badly, but I'll have to wait till next year.


----------



## Liedt (May 31, 2012)

I'll be attending another summer Brony Con in the Chicagoland area. Midwestria is set to go on 14-17 September, 2011.


----------

